# Will it work? Peacock with Mbuna



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 55 gallon with 4 Labidochromis caeruleus (1"-2") 6 Cynotilapia afra coube (1"-2"). I have 4 Pseudotropheus saulosi (.5"-1") currently in a different tank that will be added once matured and sexed. I will remove some of the coube once sexed.

I would like to add one peacock to the mix. as a center piece and bring some red to the tank. I was thinking about a Aulonocara "German Red", Aulonocara "Rubescens Albino"or Aulonocara (Rubescens). I would really like to add a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka Albino" but the jacobfreibergi genus seem to be too aggressive for what I would like to attempt.

I know it's kinda playing with fire but anyone have advice from previous experience with these species? Wish I had the funds just to start peacock only tank!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, if you plan on breeding and distributing fry, I wouldn't house the Cobue and saulosi together AT ALL. It's a huge hybridization risk. I would highly recommend removing one of those two species.

If you want to add one peacock, I'd go with either a jake or an OB peacock. Either of those two can handle the stress of mbuna in most cases.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I have had good luck keeping _Aul_. sp. Lwanda with mbuna as well if that is even an option for you.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

my eureka albino got bullied pretty bad in my tank by other peacocks and my haps
also i never had good luck with german reds they seem weaker as a fish than the others i've kept

aren't cynotilapia super agressive?


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

i used to have a few peacocks with my mbuna's (blue, tangerine, red, OB)
only one to survive was the OB, he is very healthy and can definetly hold his own


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlidaholic said:


> Well, if you plan on breeding and distributing fry, I wouldn't house the Cobue and saulosi together AT ALL. It's a huge hybridization risk. I would highly recommend removing one of those two species.


I kept these guys together for years, and never had them look at each other. Was this a problem you had?

As far as the jacobfriebergi group, they often do mix well together with many mbuna, but if your plans are breeding, I wouldn't keep them in a 55 gallon. A single male yes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cynos are not super aggressive, especially cobue.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

cjacob316 said:


> aren't cynotilapia super agressive?


Most _Cynotilapia _are only mildly aggressive. Like DJ stated, _C. afra_ Cobwe are known to be pushovers. About the most aggressive _Cynotilapia _I've come across is _C._ sp. "Hara".


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you plan on breeding and distributing fry, I wouldn't house the Cobue and saulosi together AT ALL. It's a huge hybridization risk. I would highly recommend removing one of those two species.
> ...


I didn't have the problem, but a friend down this way DID. She had great male/female ratios of both species, but the Cobue male stepped in for the saulosi male. :wink:

And I was also referring to keeping a single male jake in this tank size...I thought that's what the OP was asking about, but it's good to clarify!


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't plan on breeding or distributing fry at this point in time so thats not really a concern.

Personally I don't care for the look of the OB or the Jake, I really want more "red" in color. The Lwanda is a good contender and may have to reconsider trying something from the jacobfriebergi group. I guess it will also depend on what I can get my hands on locally...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If your 55 is a long, then possibly consider a male Red empress -- pretty red color and usually able to hold their own.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Long as in more than 48"?


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still really new and my fish have only been together about 6 mo but, I bought a Red Peacock about 3 mo ago and it's really held it's own. He's only about 2.5 in but doesn't really get picked on (you said you where looking for red?) I'm not saying it's gonna work....... but it's worked out for me (so far). Can't say how long it'll last once all my fish get bigger (they're all 2-3 in ) but, so far......so good


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

esparzar1 said:


> I'm still really new and my fish have only been together about 6 mo but, I bought a Red Peacock about 3 mo ago and it's really held it's own. He's only about 2.5 in but doesn't really get picked on (you said you where looking for red?) I'm not saying it's gonna work....... but it's worked out for me (so far). Can't say how long it'll last once all my fish get bigger (they're all 2-3 in ) but, so far......so good


If your fish are subadults when you get them (not quite sexually mature, but close) then you can usually gauge the success of a tank/stocking choices within the the first year.

If your fish are juvenile when you get them, then it usually requires a maximum of 2 years to judge whether it's going to work out or not.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cichlidaholic, I definetly understand what your saying. I will still keep my eye on the Peacock very closely and remove if needed. I can only hope for the best right now. Thank you again for all the help


----------

